

Show HN: Hire Me, Product Manager for NYC Startups - seanMeverett
http://seanmeverett.com/hireme/

======
ddrmaxgt37
OK. I'm going to spout a lot of criticism here, but it's not personal. I like
what you are trying and I think you could use some pointers.

1\. Why does the modal shadowbox type window keep switching between two images
automatically? It doesn't really give me enough time to read any of the text.

2\. Why are they images? Is there any particular reason that the text isn't
just plain old text? This is going to hurt SEO and viewing on different screen
size, devices, etc.

3\. Why have a slider if I can't interact with it?

4\. Corners. Some boxes have square corners, some have rounded. It seems a bit
arbitrary.

5\. Shadows. Some boxes have drop shadows, and some don't. I can understand
drop shadows when you are trying to go for skeuomorphism, but some of your
shadows seem pretty arbitrary. On your homepage, some text have drop shadows
and other text and images have inner shadows. Whats the point?

6\. Your pictures aren't crisp. I see either compression artifacts or moire
artifacts that anti-aliasing can fix.

7\. Colors. You should improve the color palette both on this and your
homepage. The colors are a bit dull looking and I can't sense a clear design
logic behind your color choices.

~~~
seanMeverett
I agree with most of what you said. I'm not a designer nor a developer, and
had to hack this together in the last few days since, as I'm sure you're
aware, the startup hiring market is red hot and am already getting a few
offers. This was all meant to be temporary, an MVP if you will.

Unfortunately, it had to go up today and ran out of time to handle these
"devil details". There are reasons for some of this, but I did want to thank
you for your candid response! :)

------
jeffreyryanwho
Definitely unique and a smart way to market yourself for a product manager
position within the tech arena. Good luck and please share any feedback you
receive from potential employers.

------
doughof
This is a great concept, especially when you're trying to set yourself apart
from the pack. I'm curious to see what kind of results you get.

------
shakes
Would love to see some kind of infographic after all is said and done. How
many people contacted, how many interviews, etc. Good luck!

------
dmlevi
Would you consider getting hired by a B- team? If not, Lets talk in a couple
years. Good luck to you.

~~~
seanMeverett
Just because your product is at MVP stage doesn't mean you're B-team. It just
means you're the new news :)

------
chriseidhof
Nice work! You obviously are creative, funny and can think out of the box =).
Impressive resume.

------
seanMeverett
I'm available to help you snap necks and cash checks immediately.

